# Japan, Ecuador and Yellowstone?



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

First the earthquake in Japan, then one in Ecuador, then the volcano in Mexico. Now they are saying that activity has increased in Yellowstone. I keep checking but no one here is talking about these disasters. I have been asking myself why not? Is it that even we are becoming jaded to these disasters. Am I the only one that follows what happens after these disasters to see if I can learn where there are gaps in my preps. 

I read recently that there was an earthquake in Japan, then Ecuador, then the big one in San Francisco mere months apart in 1906.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

What I heard is CA is WAY overdue for another big quake. The scientist I watched, Fox News, was shocked that nothing has happen along the coast, YET. Being CA is part of the "Ring of fire".


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

From what I've read about the Yellowstone Super Volcano, can anyone west of the Mississippi be adequately prepared for that nightmare scenario?


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> From what I've read about the Yellowstone Super Volcano, can anyone west of the Mississippi be adequately prepared for that nightmare scenario?


Not really. Where I'm at, I'd expect to get ash. If it goes off in the spring/summer months, my area should be relatively safe due to jet stream. Winter months, not so much. Anyone within several hundred mile in either direction will probably be screwed. Beyond that, season will help dictate.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Yellowstone hope you are far west or east. Even then SWHTF.

Earthquakes not good but less than a supervolcano, unless a tsumani and one of the nuke plants go loco (great lakes too).

Did they ever shut down the nuke on Long Island? That is 10 million people and most of the northeast polluted. Even if shut the waste is STILL THERE.

South Carolina is nuked and faulted.

Have a look at fault zones and location of current US plants. Imagine New Madrid rupturing now, if I remember that fault goes up into Ill. and they have plenty of nukes.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

The general belief among scientists..... inhospitable conditions would persist in the midwestern U.S. for about a decade. "The records show that [new] vegetation starts to take hold about 10 years after supereruptions. It depends on how much rainfall the area receives, as rainfall is the main way you clear ash off the land.. living in the midwest, I don't believe many of us could survive for 10 years without a garden.. so why bother prepping for it?


----------



## Robb_b (Aug 3, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> South Carolina is nuked and faulted.


Heck yeah we're nuked and faulted. I live relatively near the new plant being built in Gaffney SC and work close enough Catawaba. Basically I'm screwed.

Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> From what I've read about the Yellowstone Super Volcano, can anyone west of the Mississippi be adequately prepared for that nightmare scenario?


I agree... they say even as far as PA... I was chatting with a pastor friend of mine... we would be wearing masks and shoveling dust off roofs back here


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Auntie said:


> First the earthquake in Japan, then one in Ecuador, then the volcano in Mexico. Now they are saying that activity has increased in Yellowstone. I keep checking but no one here is talking about these disasters. I have been asking myself why not? Is it that even we are becoming jaded to these disasters. Am I the only one that follows what happens after these disasters to see if I can learn where there are gaps in my preps.
> 
> I read recently that there was an earthquake in Japan, then Ecuador, then the big one in San Francisco mere months apart in 1906.


Auntie, . . . if you watch your email inbox, . . . worse, if you are on facebook, . . . or if you pick up tabloids and/or newspapers, . . . that is the reason.

Nothing, anymore, is just happening: it's AWESOME, . . . STUPENDOUS, . . . BREAKING NEWS, . . . TERRIBLE FACTS, . . . or something.

All of us have gotten to the point that until it happens, . . . we don't want to hear about it. I don't know your politics, but take this Benghazi thing and the email scandal with Hillary. There have been nothing less than a hundred headlines on each predicting that THIS TIDBIT OF INFORMATION I'M ABOUT TO DISCLOSE will be the one to "get 'er done". So far it ain't done, . . . ain't close to being done, . . . and may never BE DONE.

The networks also are all ever so afraid of a "false" story. If CBX news came out tomorrow with a prediction for Yellowstone blowing on Saturday, . . . and it blew one day earlier or later, . . . the lawsuits would fill Trump tower with the paperwork. The other networks would just say "we didn't get the info". Truth is, . . . they were afraid to run the story.

AND, . . . it's gonna happen, . . . so you either want to be standing next to Old Faithful, . . . or somewhere East of the Mississippi when it happens. One will get you out without suffering, . . . the other will let you see what happened.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Auntie said:


> Am I the only one that follows what happens after these disasters to see if I can learn where there are gaps in my preps.
> 
> I read recently that there was an earthquake in Japan, then Ecuador, then the big one in San Francisco mere months apart in 1906.


Auntie, you are not watching alone. I am always watching, listening, and reading in between the lines.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I read today that the Earthquakes in Japan and Ecuador are unrelated as they originated on different tectonic plates with different fault lines and that while they were close together time wise they were random occurrences with no relationship to each other. 

Also that Yellowstone being a volcano is a different matter entirely. Who knows? I have a front row seat to Yellowstone and if it goes, I'm probably toast. I read that there were reports of old faithful shooting one geyser plume after another, which it's not know to do and another report about a river suddenly boiling while giving off a strong sulfur smell. It is a very geological active region and I wouldn't discount the reports. 

I know some of our local rivers flow over hot springs, it is kind of cool to see plumes of steam rising out of an ice cold river in the middle of winter.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I see more reports lately on Yellowstone and it's due they say. I also keep my eyes on what is happening with the ring of fire but I am not sure I can prepare any differently then I have and improve my position. One things is certain, if Yellowstone pops it will be a world wide catastrophic event.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

Mad Trapper said:


> Yellowstone hope you are far west or east. Even then SWHTF.
> 
> Have a look at fault zones and location of current US plants. Imagine New Madrid rupturing now, if I remember that fault goes up into Ill. and they have plenty of nukes.


That might be a plus! No more Chicago, and people voting three times per election!


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

As the earth shakes, it is hastening cracks in the mantle far from the epicenters. The only thing holding the Yellowstone Caldera back is a basically unbroken surface. If an large magnitude earthquake happens somewhere that will cause a sympathetic resonance subsurface over a long distance (Think Seattle, San Francisco, or in the Cascades...) it could allow a rupture in Yellowstone that would expand almost immediately....causing the super-volcano that is currently many hundreds of years overdue.

Monitor the Geological Survey's website page of realtime, current earthquakes. When you see them massively start swarming anywhere NEAR Yellowstone, it might be time to ask your boss for a vacation, and head for Mexico!


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

There are different projections on the effected areas if Yellowstone went boom. It is sort of insane how large of an area it may impact. If you are in the hard hit areas, what would you do once Yellowstone went boom?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Recent discoveries have revealed that the Yellowstone volcano magma chamber is ~50% larger than previously thought. If an eruption of equal magnitude were to occur again, such as the one that blew the caldera 640k years ago, we are not talking about how far across the US it would affect. We are talking about how far across the planet it will affect. It will literally have a global impact, as ash and rock are blasted into the atmosphere. The area immediately surrounding Yellowstone will suffer immediate destruction as the entire area swells and then collapses. Then, in concentric rings around the caldera, spreading outward, layers upon layers of debris will fall for hundreds of miles. The wind will carry even more wherever it happens to be blowing during the time(days, weeks) of eruption. The upper jet streams will then carry it around the globe.
Yes, you could easily survive the eruption blast. But, would you want to? The aftermath will be horrific and agonizing for most of the planet.

Honestly, I chock Yellowstone right up there with asteroid collision. I don't worry about it because I don't see a viable option of survival. If you know it's coming, make your peace with God, kiss your loved ones goodbye, and embrace the suck.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

WOW ,, 90% of the US will be in trouble ,,


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

A Yellowstone eruption would destroy crops in the midwest, and it would affect the entire world in a very bad way.


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Recent discoveries have revealed that the Yellowstone volcano magma chamber is ~50% larger than previously thought. If an eruption of equal magnitude were to occur again, such as the one that blew the caldera 640k years ago, we are not talking about how far across the US it would affect. We are talking about how far across the planet it will affect. It will literally have a global impact, as ash and rock are blasted into the atmosphere. The area immediately surrounding Yellowstone will suffer immediate destruction as the entire area swells and then collapses. Then, in concentric rings around the caldera, spreading outward, layers upon layers of debris will fall for hundreds of miles. The wind will carry even more wherever it happens to be blowing during the time(days, weeks) of eruption. The upper jet streams will then carry it around the globe.
> Yes, you could easily survive the eruption blast. But, would you want to? The aftermath will be horrific and agonizing for most of the planet.
> 
> Honestly, I chock Yellowstone right up there with asteroid collision. I don't worry about it because I don't see a viable option of survival. If you know it's coming, make your peace with God, kiss your loved ones goodbye, and embrace the suck.


Well that is completely depressing. So we are talking about a possible world civilization ender?


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

Only the Northern Hemisphere more likely.


----------



## Kumarkalliente (May 1, 2015)

A) Yellowstone has been proven that the reason we haven't had "the big one" that we have been waiting on for 30 years is because the magma chamber is feeding other things. yeah it has like a 40% chanced of fing life up in the United States. Hell its got a 10 percent chance that the magma chamber collapsed on itself and there is twice as much room and it won't happen for another 500,000 years and the other 20% say its all ready blew its big one and its in its dying stage. Hell I can find Information on every way you guys just spun it and if I hadn't spoken to an expert on Yellowstone I would be right in the boat with you. But about 7 years ago Yellowstone was "ready to pop" Everybody in those states kinda started freaking out if they knew what was going. My science teacher in high school has a PHD in Geology ( don't ask me why she was teaching high school science) and had focused on Yellowstone for awhile and she told me that I would be lucky if I was living at 150 and was watching Yellowstone erupt on the news.
B) Earthquakes suck If you have ever been in one or seen the aftermath of one. If you are not prepared you will get hurt and get sick. If you don't know what to do during an earthquake then your potential for getting hurt and stuck or sick is alot higher 
C)To combat such things as ash I have heard about a guy who created a green house after Mt. St. Helen Erupted tht the glass is angled to were its harder for ash to stick and he has a water rinse system of some sort that keeps the glass clean , he also had grow lights so if the sun was blocked by the ash his garden wouldn't die 
Humans can survive anything we will always find away there is always somebody who isn't willing to give up
Thats suppose to be the people on this site we are the founding fathers of the next world the one who foretold the end of the world and when civilization fails we will be the ones holding the information of yesterday with us.


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney (Sep 23, 2015)

Kumarkalliente said:


> A) Yellowstone has been proven that the reason we haven't had "the big one" that we have been waiting on for 30 years is because the magma chamber is feeding other things. yeah it has like a 40% chanced of ****ing life up in the United States. Hell its got a 10 percent chance that the magma chamber collapsed on itself and there is twice as much room and it won't happen for another 500,000 years and the other 20% say its all ready blew its big one and its in its dying stage. Hell I can find Information on every way you guys just spun it and if I hadn't spoken to an expert on Yellowstone I would be right in the boat with you. But about 7 years ago Yellowstone was "ready to pop" Everybody in those states kinda started freaking out if they knew what was going. My science teacher in high school has a PHD in Geology ( don't ask me why she was teaching high school science) and had focused on Yellowstone for awhile and she told me that I would be lucky if I was living at 150 and was watching Yellowstone erupt on the news.
> B) Earthquakes suck If you have ever been in one or seen the aftermath of one. If you are not prepared you will get hurt and get sick. If you don't know what to do during an earthquake then your potential for getting hurt and stuck or sick is alot higher
> C)To combat such things as ash I have heard about a guy who created a green house after Mt. St. Helen Erupted tht the glass is angled to were its harder for ash to stick and he has a water rinse system of some sort that keeps the glass clean , he also had grow lights so if the sun was blocked by the ash his garden wouldn't die
> Humans can survive anything we will always find away there is always somebody who isn't willing to give up
> Thats suppose to be the people on this site we are the founding fathers of the next world the one who foretold the end of the world and when civilization fails we will be the ones holding the information of yesterday with us.


here, I got rid of the bad language and corrected most of your sentence problems

A) Yellowstone has been proven that the reason we haven't had "the big one" that we have been waiting on for 30 years is because the magma chamber is feeding other things. yeah it has like a 40% chance of having your life seriously degraded in the United States. Its got a 10 percent chance that the magma chamber collapsed on itself and there is twice as much room and it won't happen for another 500,000 years and the other 20% say its all ready blew its big one and its in its dying stage. I can find Information on every way you guys just spun it and if I hadn't spoken to an expert on Yellowstone I would be right in the boat with you. But about 7 years ago Yellowstone was "ready to pop" Everybody in those states kinda started freaking out if they knew what was going. My science teacher in high school has a PHD in Geology ( don't ask me why she was teaching high school science) and had focused on Yellowstone for awhile and she told me that I would be lucky if I was living at 150 and was watching Yellowstone erupt on the news.
B) Earthquakes suck If you have ever been in one or seen the aftermath of one. If you are not prepared you will get hurt and get sick. If you don't know what to do during an earthquake then your potential for getting hurt and stuck or sick is a lot higher 
C)To combat such things as ash I have heard about a guy who created a green house after Mt. St. Helen Erupted that had the glass is angled so it was harder for ash to stick and he has a water rinse system of some sort that keeps the glass clean , he also had grow lights so if the sun was blocked by the ash his garden wouldn't die 
Humans can survive anything we will always find away there is always somebody who isn't willing to give up
That is suppose to be the people on this site we are the founding fathers of the next world the one who foretold the end of the world and when civilization fails we will be the ones holding the information of yesterday with us.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Depending on which map I go with, I'm either in the primary or secondary ash zone. I was down wind from Mt. St Helens when it erupted. 

Hard to really say how much ash we got because it seem to be unevenly spread which was probably due to the wind currents. My best guess is it averaged of a couple of inches. 

As I recall it was days before the ash cleared enough to actually see something out beyond 50 yards. The sky was a pumice grey color and gritty. I would prefer not to go through that again. 

Wasn't much to do other than wait it out. If a couple of inches of ash can wreak havoc, I don't think I'll be sticking around to see what 6-10 feet of the stuff is like.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

mcangus said:


> Well that is completely depressing. So we are talking about a possible world civilization ender?


It likely won't end the planet, like an asteroid could, but you'd want to be as far away as possible. The closest land mass to Yellowstone's antipode is the island of Port-aux Francais. Start making moving plans now!


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Auntie said:


> First the earthquake in Japan, then one in Ecuador, then the volcano in Mexico. Now they are saying that activity has increased in Yellowstone. I keep checking but no one here is talking about these disasters. I have been asking myself why not? Is it that even we are becoming jaded to these disasters. Am I the only one that follows what happens after these disasters to see if I can learn where there are gaps in my preps.
> 
> I read recently that there was an earthquake in Japan, then Ecuador, then the big one in San Francisco mere months apart in 1906.


Auntie, unfortunately you will be among the first to know when Yellowstone erupts. I'm a bit busy preparing for Hurricane Season again here on the first coast.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> It likely won't end the planet, like an asteroid could, but you'd want to be as far away as possible. The closest land mass to Yellowstone's antipode is the island of Port-aux Francais. Start making moving plans now!


It'll definitely thin the heard a bit. Lots of crop failures. One map shows me clear, the second says I'll get several feet of ash. Either way, we'd be in trouble.


----------



## montanaboy57 (Apr 23, 2016)

txmarine6531 said:


> Not really. Where I'm at, I'd expect to get ash. If it goes off in the spring/summer months, my area should be relatively safe due to jet stream. Winter months, not so much. Anyone within several hundred mile in either direction will probably be screwed. Beyond that, season will help dictate.


Maybe a hundred miles from Yellowstone. After that Kansas Texas and parts further look out. Glass lung.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## montanaboy57 (Apr 23, 2016)

Robb_b said:


> Heck yeah we're nuked and faulted. I live relatively near the new plant being built in Gaffney SC and work close enough Catawaba. Basically I'm screwed.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


Tell the government pukes to go with Thoriam Reactors.and you will have an excellent chance of living.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------

